# Academic certificates attestation



## nboddada

My hubby and I work and live in Doha, Qatar. Currently, my husband received a job offer from one of the renowned co's in Dubai and we planned to make a move. The company's HR required a set of documents to process his Visa. Initially they asked for the copies of his passport and highest degree certificates. We sent them the scanned copies of the same. However, after 15 days, they asked for the original degree certificates to be attestated. Since we did not understand this statement, my husband called the HR personnel .This gentleman gave an address of an agency located in Dubai and India(New Delhi),(we are Indians by nationality).

We checked with this agency and they are really charging a hefty amount to get these attestations, moreover, they do not have a branch in Doha Qatar. Also they stated that it would take 1 month's time to get all these docs attestated after they receive it. In that case, we need to go to India leaving our job here and wait there for 2 months to get my hubby's Visa processed first(1month for certificate attestation+1month for his Visa), which is next to impossible.

My question is, is there any alternative to all these hassles? Can I get the certificates stamped by the Indian Embassy here in Qatar and then get the attestation done by the UAE Embassy located here in Doha? Has any of you done anything so far? Please give me some info as this is getting worse day by day.


----------



## sgilli3

The degrees need to be attested in India, then they can be sent to the UAE Embassy in Qatar to be stamped....but they must be sent to India 1st.


----------



## Maz25

Once you factor in your airfare back to India, it's probably easier just to send off the certificate. If you have family back in India, it might be even cheaper to send your certificates to them and ask them to get it attested on your behalf - in that case, it won't cost you more than airmail stamp! Even if you do not have family there, I'm sure that the certificates can be sent off and as long as you enclosed a stamped addressed envelope, it can then be returned to you.


----------



## Shinjuku

Have you asked the Indian Embassy in Qatar whether they can legalise your degree certificate? No harm in trying...


----------



## ali919

*Australian degree attestation*

Hi, I have recently moved to the UAE (Abudhabi) and my employer wants me to get my Masters degree from Australia attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia. I have 3 months time to complete that. 

I have contacted a couple of agents and they are charging a very heavy amount for that. I would really appreciate if someone can tell me the exact procedure for getting my degree attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia or lead me to an agent who are charging nominal rates.


----------



## wandabug

you are answering a 2 year old post. Start a new topic to get feedback.


----------



## bonk

ali919 said:


> Hi, I have recently moved to the UAE (Abudhabi) and my employer wants me to get my Masters degree from Australia attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia. I have 3 months time to complete that.
> 
> I have contacted a couple of agents and they are charging a very heavy amount for that. I would really appreciate if someone can tell me the exact procedure for getting my degree attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia or lead me to an agent who are charging nominal rates.


See previous topic in this forum, started a couple of days ago ...



mferguson said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the exact procedure to getting a degree certificate attested in South Africa for Dubai??
> Please let me know
> Thank you!!





bonk said:


> No but an approximate procedure that applies anywhere is something like this:
> 
> Go to university/college to get it stamped.
> Go to education authority to get it stamped.
> Go to UAE embassy to get it stamped.
> 
> There might be a couple of extra steps involving a Justice of the Peace and/or Foreign Ministry and/or similar.


----------



## wandabug

ali919 said:


> Hi, I have recently moved to the UAE (Abudhabi) and my employer wants me to get my Masters degree from Australia attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia. I have 3 months time to complete that.
> 
> I have contacted a couple of agents and they are charging a very heavy amount for that. I would really appreciate if someone can tell me the exact procedure for getting my degree attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Australia or lead me to an agent who are charging nominal rates.


No need for an agent - contact MOE in Australia (im sure they have a web site) and send it by courier. (DHL, FEDEX )


----------

